# Screen saver and guide listing information.



## delphinus1966 (Jun 7, 2006)

When pausing your program and after a predetermined period of time, I think it would be great if TIVO would enter into a screen saver mode. Shrinking the screen to about a third of its original size and keeping it on the move to prevent screen burn. I would also like to see programs that are going to record show up as either highlighted or maybe a different color so one can tell by accessing the guide what is scheduled to be recorded.


----------



## Jerry1726 (Mar 26, 2002)

Had those features on my ReplayTV and sorely miss them on my DT TiVo. On Valentine's Day they'd replace the red dots in the guide with red hearts, made me laugh ike hell the first time I saw that one.


----------



## delphinus1966 (Jun 7, 2006)

I agree, I really miss the guide highlighting the shows that are going to record. I had that and a screen saver mode with time warner cables dvr and it is missed.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

TiVo uses LiveTV as the screensaver, that's why it reverts back after a while from most screens.


----------



## delphinus1966 (Jun 7, 2006)

That is true, but there are times when I want the quiet of the frozen program and if I forget to turn down the volume, well you get the idea. Also, they have the music that streams from my computer work as a screen saver when it is playing and well as live356. Considering that they have this function incorporated into some of TIVO'S functionality I can't see why it would be a big issue to add it.


----------



## TivoCat47 (17 d ago)

Hi TiVo! In case you are still looking at this community - there’s a great implementation of Apple TVs: Create a photo screen saver on Apple TV

if this isn’t possible directly - is there some way you could open an api such that a 3rd party dev could make it?


----------

